# Pictus Catfish killed my clown loach



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

this morning i woke up to find a pictus catfish bard stuck all the way through my clown loachs head and he was going crazy..,,why would he do that?
*c/p*


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

More than likely it was accidental. My pictus in a 55g community tank with 8 cories and a horse face loach has yet to hurt anyone.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

oh i thought it was a fight or something


----------

